# "Meow" from Vietnam - TIO & Xam Nho



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Hello everybody, I'm TIO. I searched something about cats on Google and suddenly I found this forum. I'm from Vietnam and my signature is a Vietnamese sentence. This is a photo of mine and my cat, her name is Xam Nho (in English, "Xam Nho" means Smeared Gray). My English is not very good but... oh my God, I can't explain it


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Your English seems fine to me! Of course, even though I am English, I can't speak it to well neither :lol: 
Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

welcome. this is becoming a very global board. Is your cat of a special breed? It looks pretty unique - he reminds me of my cat.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Tio and Xam Nho


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Oh, thank you. This is the first time I register to a foreign forum. In Vietnam, there are many forums on net but there's no specific forum for cat lover. In my favorite forum (http://www.ttvnol.com), I'm one of early members of a topic named "Cat lover association" (http://ttvnol.com/Sothich/277073.ttvn). We tell about our cats, show pics and share experience (of course, in Vietnamese), it's really a lovely topic.


Xam Nho is a... how can I tell it... is a cross cat  I got her in chance but I guess her grandparent may be a Siamese cat. I'll tell you how I met Xam Nho, but now I have to look up new words in a huge dictionary. It's so difficult to express my thought in English. :?


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

That's fine...

Most of the cats here are mixed breeds as well.

You cat appears to have a round face and a stocky, muscular body - it looks very unique. I doubt you are familiar with the meaning of "stocky"... I guess it means he has thick, shorter limbs where some cats are long and skinny.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome! It's really fun to see posts from other countries. You and your cat both look cool.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the Cat Forum


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I think your English is very good! Btw, my bf is vietnamese hehe but anyways I think your cat is such a cutey, I love chunky looking cats!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm really happy that you found us. We will look forward to reading your posts. You have a very handsome cat!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

